# best way to use test suspension



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 18, 2012)

im currently on my 1st cycle. 500mg per week test e, on my 8th week as of monday, il be gettin some suspension soon just for an extra kick, was thinking of just using it a pre workout, how shall i run it?


----------



## Drew1975 (Feb 18, 2012)

yes pre workout 1 hr befor.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

*Testosterone Suspension and Testosterone Base*


----------



## FordFan (Feb 18, 2012)

1 - 1 1/2 hours preworkout. You'll love the stuff.


----------



## Dath (Feb 18, 2012)

It's a nice kick 
Pin 100mgs 1.5 hrs Pre WO.
Shake it up so the hormone mixes thoroughly.
I pin it using a 23 gauge. Some guys get away with a smaller pin size.
be aware it may clog up the pin, sometimes you gotta push on the plunger much more then with oil, or possibly draw back the plunger to move the solution around some, and worse case scenario change out the pin.
So be sure it's shaken throughly!
Enjoy it bro


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 18, 2012)

how extreme will the pain be? i dont know what its suspended in, i think the solution is a milky looking fluid.


----------



## nick52 (Feb 18, 2012)

its suspended in water, and the pain isnt that bad depending on where the gear came from


----------



## Yugrox (Feb 18, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> im currently on my 1st cycle. 500mg per week test e, on my 8th week as of monday, il be gettin some suspension soon just for an extra kick, was thinking of just using it a pre workout, how shall i run it?



I'm just starting my second week of the exact same cycle (Mine's 10wks), my first cycle as well. How has the ride been? Results thus far?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 18, 2012)

Yugrox said:


> I'm just starting my second week of the exact same cycle (Mine's 10wks), my first cycle as well. How has the ride been? Results thus far?




weell i started at 222lbs and am currently at 238lbs, but i cant see much of a change in my body to be honest.


----------



## Yugrox (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow that's surprising for a first cycle. I only hear mostly good things as long as your shoveling the clean food and kilin it in the gym


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 18, 2012)

Yugrox said:


> Wow that's surprising for a first cycle. I only hear mostly good things as long as your shoveling the clean food and kilin it in the gym




i mean 16lbs isnt that? bad for 7 weeks is it?, and im adding suspension in, gonna up the calories as of right now.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> how extreme will the pain be? i dont know what its suspended in, i think the solution is a milky looking fluid.


 
I consider myself to have a pretty high pain tolerance when it comes to stuff like this, but i can tell you that depending on the lab/crystal size/etc the pain can be BAD. Then again, some suspension doesnt hurt so much so you might get lucky


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 18, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> I consider myself to have a pretty high pain tolerance when it comes to stuff like this, but i can tell you that depending on the lab/crystal size/etc the pain can be BAD. Then again, some suspension doesnt hurt so much so you might get lucky



its geneza pharm


----------



## njc (Feb 18, 2012)

Im running a bit of TNE.  The quad shot I did the other day was a lesson learned.  Ill never put that stuff into my quads again.  But I can actually get it through a 29gauge slin pin and into my tris.  It makes my tris sore but at least I can walk and it doesnt hurt near as bad as quad pinnings


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> its geneza pharm


 
i would expect some serious pain haha. its nothing you wont be able to handle but it wont be pleasant. I remember the first time i shot both biceps with suspension one day. I couldnt lift a fork to my mouth to eat the next day, but they grew about an inch over night from the swelling haha. i like to use ibuprofen when it becomes too much to bare


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 18, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> i would expect some serious pain haha. its nothing you wont be able to handle but it wont be pleasant. I remember the first time i shot both biceps with suspension one day. I couldnt lift a fork to my mouth to eat the next day, but they grew about an inch over night from the swelling haha. i like to use ibuprofen when it becomes too much to bare



motherfucker


----------



## Dath (Feb 18, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i mean 16lbs isnt that? bad for 7 weeks is it?, and im adding suspension in, gonna up the calories as of right now.



16 lbs in 7 weeks that's not bad bro. 
Meet your protein grams daily, and if you are gonna add more calories 200-300 a day is good per week.

I don't know about GP suspension specifically.
Your gonna like suspension bro


----------



## Yugrox (Feb 18, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i mean 16lbs isnt that? bad for 7 weeks is it?, and im adding suspension in, gonna up the calories as of right now.


I just meant that it doesn't sound like you're getting what you hoped for. I'm getting at least 3500 calories a day and no less than 250gms of protein because I want to make sure I notice some changes after 10 weeks!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 18, 2012)

Yugrox said:


> I just meant that it doesn't sound like you're getting what you hoped for. I'm getting at least 3500 calories a day and no less than 250gms of protein because I want to make sure I notice some changes after 10 weeks!




yeah i really need to up the cals now, what weight are you starting at?


----------



## Yugrox (Feb 18, 2012)

I was @ 219 when I started and I'm already at 227 but I know most of that is just water. Plus I was on a highly ketonic (low-carb) diet before I started and I've since mixed in some carbs around my workouts and I know that will cause major water retention. Just eat as much clean food as you can handle and really take advantage of the gear while you're on. Then after pct you can start to cut and shed some of the fat. I know I'm not telling you anything you don't already know lol


----------



## Yugrox (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Jericho since you're in the UK check out musclehack.com. Mark's got tons of great diet and nutrition info on his site......


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 19, 2012)

Yugrox said:


> Hey Jericho since you're in the UK check out musclehack.com. Mark's got tons of great diet and nutrition info on his site......




im at 244lbs now  as of today, fuck knows where that weight is thoiugh haha


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 20, 2012)

can you warm it up like you would oil based gear?


----------



## hill450 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sucks you guys haven't noticed much yet I'm on first cycle too. Hell just took my 7th shot this morning at 300mg. I started at 206 and I'm over 230 now. This is of course from the sdmz but I'm eating clean and like a horse. I fucking hate food and am never hungry but fuck it I'm growing lol maybe you guys need to eat more because I feel like a monster. Hell I've barely gained any fat either if any? I'm at 4000cal over 100 fat, 400 carbs, 350 or over protein. This is my first cycle and I don't see any reason not to fucking blow up! Can't wait for the test to kick in! Good luck guys!


----------



## Dath (Feb 21, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> can you warm it up like you would oil based gear?



The reason for heating oil obviously is so it'll pass easier through a pin.
Water based suspension is already thin it's the horomone that makes it chunky.
So shaking it will move and break up the hormone.
With heating up the water you may be opening the door to bacteria growth though I'm not 100% sure this is a true statment or not.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 21, 2012)

Dath said:


> The reason for heating oil obviously is so it'll pass easier through a pin.
> Water based suspension is already thin it's the horomone that makes it chunky.
> So shaking it will move and break up the hormone.
> With heating up the water you may be opening the door to bacteria growth though I'm not 100% sure this is a true statment or not.



thats cool, i didnt heat it up in the end, i have less pip from a suspension only pin then a test e, weird


----------



## Dath (Feb 21, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> thats cool, i didnt heat it up in the end, i have less pip from a suspension only pin then a test e, weird



I would say that is a little odd. I've noticed very lil pip from suspension, though i am cutting it down with prop and tren. 
Could be the oil in your test E that doesn't agree with you quite so well...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 21, 2012)

Dath said:


> I would say that is a little odd. I've noticed very lil pip from suspension, though i am cutting it down with prop and tren.
> Could be the oil in your test E that doesn't agree with you quite so well...




the pip from  test e is super mild at the worst, its no problem at all, its just even lessfrom the susp one i took.


----------



## Dath (Feb 21, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> the pip from  test e is super mild at the worst, its no problem at all, its just even lessfrom the susp one i took.



Nothing wrong with that bro.
You could feel something totally different with an other brand next time.
If your not getting pip don't start thinking its bunk cause of this. 
Where'd you pin it?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 21, 2012)

Dath said:


> Nothing wrong with that bro.
> You could feel something totally different with an other brand next time.
> If your not getting pip don't start thinking its bunk cause of this.
> Where'd you pin it?



pinned it in quads both times


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> how extreme will the pain be? i dont know what its suspended in, i think the solution is a milky looking fluid.


 

Don't be a puss, just do it.


----------

